# Am I being a tight-wad?



## Richard Dowling (16 Dec 2013)

I won't say where from, but last night I was browsing the internet in search of a glass drop checker and came accross an ADA Drop Checker at the Grand Price of £59.99.

Quite frankly, I would be absolutly astonished if there is anyone out there that has paid that for an ADA one instead of spending <£10-15 elsewhere.

It begs the question, what the hell do you get for your money besides the ADA name? If I paid £59.99 I'd want one that generates its own bromo blue out of thin air and bounces off of the floor when you drop it!!

Or am I just being a tight-wad??


----------



## darren636 (16 Dec 2013)

This is standard for ada. They know people will pay for the name ( and quality). Their prices are such to reinforce their world leader image.


----------



## tim (16 Dec 2013)

Your being a tight wad, to redeem yourself you must now buy two


----------



## sa80mark (16 Dec 2013)

I think darrens spot on, its like the ada ball glass £75 which is just ridiculous but my god I want one lol


----------



## Gary Nelson (16 Dec 2013)

I really don't see there is a problem with the price to be honest, not if Amano delivers this himself and installs it and while he has his hands wet he makes a few adjustments to your scape along with a 2 hour master-class


----------



## Alastair (16 Dec 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> I really don't see there is a problem with the price to be honest, not if Amano delivers this himself and installs it and while he has his hands wet he makes a few adjustments to your scape along with a 2 hour master-class



Lmao....... 4 hours mate not 2


----------



## Richard Dowling (16 Dec 2013)

Makes me wonder, if I'm paying that for a tiny drop checker, how much are the tanks lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Dec 2013)

dowheim said:


> Makes me wonder, if I'm paying that for a tiny drop checker, how much are the tanks lol








£509 for an ADA 90-P


----------



## Richard Dowling (16 Dec 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> £509 for an ADA 90-P



Better than your TMC? You had TMC before right?


----------



## kirk (16 Dec 2013)

It a bit like everything I remember when skoda started selling the Octavia, even I said I'd never get in that now I own one and there is four more in the family. It's a vw Audi but with Out the badge or price tag... But not if your 16 so ada is the Audi my glass drop checker is a skoda  audi are nicer looking though  £60 ? I didn't pay that for my tank and stand!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Dec 2013)

dowheim said:


> Better than your TMC? You had TMC before right?



Hey, 
No I've not had a signature by TMC, but apparently the differences are small. TMC do a 900mm tank, but it's drilled for sump use. 

I'm happy with mine 






Got two bags of Amazonia powder, some Do!Aqua curved scissors and some tweezers too.. Not cheap, but they're excellent.

Worth every penny when your tweesers come with a certificate of authenticity  

(Will post pic after work!)


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Dec 2013)

I'll never buy anything from ada even if i win the lottery or have lots of excess cash in my wallet
Why give it to amano when you can fill your tank with plants instead.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Dec 2013)

Big clown said:


> I'll never buy anything from ada even if i win the lottery or have lots of excess cash in my wallet
> Why give it to amano when you can fill your tank with plants instead.



I needed a tank to put plants in, in the first place.


----------



## sanj (16 Dec 2013)

dowheim said:


> Or am I just being a tight-wad??


 
I saw this post and so wanted to say "Yes, you are tight-wad!", but no, I think you have your head screwed on.

ADA, is a lovely brand, but I think they take the pee pee in areas.

Then again, they can only do that if there is a market willing to pay silly prices.


----------

